# Steam transfer table making progress



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I'm making progress with my transfer table. The first test run was successful. Build pictures at: Transfer Table on my site










First test run:



By the way I decided to start my live steam era with a Frank S, since the wheels are insulated.

Enjoy,

TOM


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

That's cool!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

real nice Tom 

Dick


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Very impressive Tom. It's amazing what the imagination can produce.

Doc


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Almost ready to install. A few more pix.



















































TOM


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Is the transfer table live steam?


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 12 Feb 2014 08:35 PM 
Is the transfer table live steam? Hi Ray,
Sadly to say no. I might convert it in the future if I get into live steam. The motor is under the coal bunker- Smoke fluid is in the water tank. You can see some of my build pictures at: http://www.thomasfrede.com/transfer-table.html
TOM


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

A very interesting and different model! You did a great job on real conversation piece! You really do need to make it live steam.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That is some wonderful and inspirational work, Tom!


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Thanks for the flowers.
I finally added the railings:










and installed the table locks. They work via a second servo that turns the upright wheel to engage the locks:




















TOM


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

real nice work Doc. see you have a nice view of the snow 
Dick


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow Tom that is really looking GREAT 
Dennis


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very cool !


----------

